# V3 Silvia on ebay



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Just a heads up: v3 Silvia on ebay in East Sussex looks pretty good still with some warranty left £205 at the moment. reserve not met


----------



## Agus (Jun 19, 2013)

Is the V3 Silvia still available? I wonder if you ship to Indonesia? email me at [email protected]


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have replied to your personal message explaining things


----------

